# What is this?



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Anybody know whats up with this does face?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A little hard to tell with the light behind it, but a lot of deer are afflicted by deer fibroma. Can look really nasty sometimes.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26637--,00.html


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

The pic got smaller when I transfered it. I try and find a better one .


----------

